# Cooking Bacon All Night Long with Sous Vide



## emuleman (Mar 12, 2017)

So I just got my new Sous Vide machine, and boy do I love it!  I have made some New York Steaks, Pork Chops, and Chicken Breasts, and everything has turned out juicy and delicious.

I decided for my first video to feature something easy, store bought bacon.  This method of cooking store bought bacon guarantees a consistency and flavor that usually cannot be duplicated by frying alone.  If you haven't tried it I highly recommend!













WP_20170310_09_37_29_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 12, 2017


















WP_20170310_09_37_38_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 12, 2017


















WP_20170310_17_56_18_Pro 1.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 12, 2017


















WP_20170310_17_56_25_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 12, 2017


















WP_20170310_19_15_26_Pro 1.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 12, 2017


















WP_20170310_19_41_16_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 12, 2017


















WP_20170310_19_42_45_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 12, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2017)

That's pretty cool.

I would have never thought to SV bacon.

But I'm going to have to give it a try!

Point for a very informative video!

Al


----------



## frootboi (Mar 13, 2017)

What was the consistency like? Did you sear or fry it after SV?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 13, 2017)

I saw this technique when researching sous vide bacon and used it last week using some of my thick cut, sugar cured bacon. The results were fantastic, crispy crust with a softer center. I found that using a bacon press helped during the cooking process.

Thank you for posting your thread, there is no need for me to duplicate it.

*Technique as recommended by Serious Eats.*

Preheat a sous vide water bath to 145°F (63°C). Place bacon, still in its original plastic packaging, directly in water bath and cook for at least 8 and up to 48 hours. When ready to serve, remove from water bath and proceed immediately to step 2, or chill in refrigerator or freezer for later use.

To finish, preheat a large skillet or griddle over medium-high heat for 5 minutes. Add bacon and cook, pressing gently with a press or the back of a spatula (just enough to keep it mostly flat), until brown and crisp on the first side, about 2 minutes. Turn bacon and briefly cook on second side, just to remove pale color (about 15 seconds).

Transfer to a paper towel–lined plate to remove excess fat, and then serve immediately.

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks Great, Erik!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Never thought of SV Bacon, but that's Beautiful !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job--Great Post !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 13, 2017)

Seems pretty interesting but l rarely know a day ahead I am making bacon...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 13, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Seems pretty interesting but l rarely know a day ahead I am making bacon...JJ


JJ, I cook it all up and store in the refrigerator. It can later be eaten cold or warmed up in a few seconds in the microwave.

T


----------



## emuleman (Mar 13, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Seems pretty interesting but l rarely know a day ahead I am making bacon...JJ


Just throw the package into the sous vide bath at night before you go to bed.  In the morning it will be ready to fry up in a couple of minutes.  Believe me, the consistency and taste is very good cooking it this way.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm in! Now just got to get the Accountant to release the funds for a circulator...JJ


----------



## dls1 (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice job, and excellent video, on a good subject, Eric.

I've done this several times overnight for 10-12 hours at 145°F, and have always had excellent results.

As you mentioned, the key is to use good quality bacon, thickly cut, and in a well sealed package.

Unless I'm purposefully cooking a large amount of bacon for a specific reason, I look for the 12 oz, or even 8 oz., packages since there's only two of us. Whatever the outcome, the cooked, but unfinished, bacon stores well and finishes easily.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 13, 2017)

How does this compare to cooking bacon in the oven on an aluminum foil cookie sheet? ..which is already far superior to pan frying.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 13, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> How does this compare to cooking bacon in the oven on an aluminum foil cookie sheet? ..which is already far superior to pan frying.


Unlike using a oven that cooks evenly all the way through, using this technique allows you to put a bark on a slab of bacon. Very different and truly delicious.

T


----------

